# Steve



## stevefulton1 (11 mo ago)

Can I claim any German pension for working ony about 5 or 6 years from 1978 to 1984 all be it a small amount
Any advise please


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

As long as you contributed to the German pension system, you'll be eligible for a German pension if you apply when you reach pensionable age. I only worked in Germany for 2 1/2 years and now I receive a small pension each month from them. home_node


----------

